# win 10 endless boot error 0xc0000001



## bumpmaster (Jul 31, 2008)

core i7, 16 GB, 120GB SSD, 2TB HD, radeon graphic, MSI mobo Win 10 up from 8.1.

Rather perplexing boot problem. I use my computer fine, turn it off. Next day I can't boot. You get the screen that takes you to the screen with the 8 options (safe mode, safe mode w networking, boot logging, etc) but no matter which option you choose, you wind up back at the same screen - can't boot. 

I said to myself, no problem. I had cloned my SSD with the OS earlier when it was working fine just for these situations. I put the clone in, access the boot option, and boot from the clone and FUDGE! still doesn't boot. 

I put in my 8.1 OS disk, (since I upgraded there is no win 10 disk) get to advanced options, rolled back to a sys restore date when it was working fine. No go - still can't boot. What good is it to have this stupid feature if it doesn't work ?!!!! 

So I go to advanced options again, and try the command line. Ran bootrec with various options to rebuild the boot record and MBR, etc. They all say completed successfully, still no go - can't boot.

I've run that dism command, but it just aborts with errors. 

previously, I'd run separate disk utilities to check my SSD that has the OS on it, and it showed no errors. 

I'd also periodically ran anti-virus (avira) and MB anti-malware. They either never found anything, or they just found mildly annoying things, but no serious problems. 

At this point, I'm thinking some kind of hardware failure - if a restore point doesn't work, and a cloned disk can't boot, and OS repairs don't work, what else could it be?

However, I tried running Ubuntu from a disk and it boots fine. BIOS shows the full 16GB ram available. I can access the internet, and all my hard disks show up, and I can access files and even open them, which tells me my keyboard, mouse, display, CPU, ram and hard disk and network connections, are all working fine. 

I will say that prior to this boot problem, I think windows was continually trying to update the OS, but was unable to. Frequently when I tried to turn the computer off, it would run forever trying to update. I would never turn it off, but in the morning, the computer was off - either from the original shutdown command or from power management. A company that can't update it's own OS, is just -------. They take all control of the update away from us, so there is not much we can do except trust them HA!

Anyway, obviously I'm in dire straits until I can get this stinking piece of software up and running again. Any help would be appreciated. BTW, my bios setting for the sata drives only have 3 options, one is disable, one is IDE. I forget the third, but since disabled and IDE are clearly not correct for a SATA drive, the third option is the only possible one to use. 

thanks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Have you tried resetting the bios to "optimum defaults"? At the bottom of the options you see i.e. Safe Mode etc.....do you see "Repair My Computer"? If yes go in and try "Startup Repair". The other thing I would do is boot to Safe Mode with Networking and then "Run", cmd, from "c" prompt "chkdsk /r" and run checkdisk on the hard drive by agreeing "Y" to mount drive or "Y" to approve run on restart.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Also try the boot fix (fixmbr, etc.) with only the SSD, no other SSD/HDDs connected.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this site has a most comprehensive analysis of windows ten start up problems, read it all:-

https://www.winhelp.us/repair-your-computer-in-windows-10.html


----------



## bumpmaster (Jul 31, 2008)

bios reset no change, chkdsk /f didn't do anything, as I said, bootrec fixmbr rebuildbcd, etc didn't do anything either.

The fact that a disk with a clone of the OS while it was working will not boot tells me that at boot time, it either doesn't even bother looking at the disks, or it can't access the disks at all for some reason. And when it goes to the blue error screen - can't boot, it goes there really fast, like there was no disk activity at all. 

I just noticed that when you run bootrec /rebuildbcd, it shows ZERO windows installations. Also, when I do directory of c:\ it shows nothing.

However, there is definitely nothing wrong with the disks. As I said if I boot Ubuntu, it shows all the disks, including C:. I can navigate to c:\windows\system32 and all the files are there - dll's exe's bootcfg, bootmenuUX, sys files, etc.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

There has to be something wrong if the version of Windows does not show then the drive is hopelessly corrupted I'm afraid. Can you dee the Windows partition at all from Linux partitions to like copy out files and data?


----------



## bumpmaster (Jul 31, 2008)

OK, It looks like part of the problem is that when you boot thru setup disk, advanced options, and go to command prompt, the c: drive with the OS shows up as g: instead of c:. That's why I couldn't find it. Directory on g: shows what looks like a normal os drive.

Also, when I go to command line from setup disk - advanced options, the command line prompt says x: instead of c: (or g is that normal?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, windows loads a ram drive (called the RE) it is virtual and assigns the x sources to the command prompt, to access the OS drive (it isn't always C you need to run this command:-

bcdedit | find "osdevice" exactly as shown (press enter) 


The | is called a pipe and is found above the \ on the keyboard.


----------

